# North Carolina (1) vs Wisconsin (6)



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I WILL be watching this game.. and i really think that the badgers could pull this one off...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm going with the upset baby.. Slow down the game and Wisconsin has a good chance I believe.. I know a lot think Carolina will run em out of the building and they probably will but I'm not gonna think that..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Carolina had enough of a scare against Nova, tomorrow they'll come out ready to go, and Wisconsin won't be raining threes. Carolina wins.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

vBookie
Carolina favored by 9.5: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152911

Sean May - Points + Rebounds - Over/Under 28.5: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153140

Both open until 2:30 Eastern.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wow, Sean May looks like he could score 50 today.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

GREG MFing STEIMSMA!!!! Yeah, that little known reserve is a shot blocking machine, a legit 7 footer, and a top 20 recruit in one of the best high school classes in the past 10 years.

Kamm Taylor and Clayton Hanson really stepping up. It's funny, but I forgot Clayton could shoot so well since no one in the Big Ten has been stupid enough to leave him open behind the arc all year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Roy Williams is getting outcoached in this one. His players are repeatedly leaving Wisconsin's shooters, and it appears that he's learned nothing from the final three minutes of Friday night's game when Felton wasn't on the floor. UNC had a chance to put this game away before halftime, but instead Williams takes Ray out of the game, and right on que, the Tar Heels wilt. I'm really sick of seeing this team not play up to their potential.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

I have this sinking feeling that UNC will put this game away in the second half.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I have this feeling that Ray Felton is going to pick up #3 in the first 2 minutes of the second half.

Agree with the outcoaching. There's no way Wisconsin should be shooting 50% against players this athletic and tall.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brian Butch is obviously the next Shav Randolph. This guy was a top 10 recruit, wanted to redshirt and still doesn't play as a redshirt freshman. Sheesh.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Brian Butch is obviously the next Shav Randolph. This guy was a top 10 recruit, wanted to redshirt and still doesn't play as a redshirt freshman. Sheesh.


I know...Greg Steimsma looked great there today, and I bet he starts over Butch next season.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Actually I think they'll both start. Steimsma, Butch, Tucker, Flowers, Taylor. Nixon could sneak in there though, but this UW team has 4 seniors and they all start.

EDIT: Keep jacking up those 3's Carolina!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why did they stop giving the ball to May in the first half? And why did McCants keep shooting and missing over and over and....? Nice shooting my Wisconsin. I thought for a while May would have a double-double by the half.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

I told you UNC would put it away.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UNC up nine. About to give the its over call...... Then Felton is a little hobbly. It's still a game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What defense is North Carolina exactly?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

McCants pushes off on his defender every time he gets the ball. And are you asking what defense they're in?


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

They've switched into a halfcourt trap, I think.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

McCants made the dumbest defensive play I've ever seen. He doubled Helmigk inside and left Sharif Chambliss (possibly the all time big ten three point leader?) wide open for the 3. I just laughed my *** off on that.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks more like a 2-1-2 zone, actually.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't know if I've ever seen Felton match up against a guard as quick as him before.

Incidentally, CLAYTON F'EN HANSON


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I like how May just "boxed" his man out by - while laying on his back on the floor - kept his legs over Butch so he couldn't get up. Manuel ended up just tipping it in cause no one was there to battle him for it... they keep swtiching. first half, they played a little zone. they just were trapping, then McCants committed a dumb foul and right after the foul they picked up half court man to man... Hanson is on FIRE


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TonyM said:


> McCants pushes off on his defender every time he gets the ball. And are you asking what defense they're in?


Just bad grammar. It's probably Yao Ming's eyes of evil above that are throwing me off.

North Carolina is playing awful defence. Totally look unprepared.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> defence.


D-Fence :biggrin: 

Just keep driving and kicking. They've done it like 8 times and UNC still hasn't picked up on it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin has the chance 3 times to take the lead and they don't run one play. WTF?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

WOW!! Kammron Taylor WANTS to be the hero! That's stepping up!!!!!!

Can't believe they let UNC run that play for McCants though.

And how about Tucker bringing down the house with the oop!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Badgers staying resiliant...McCants hits a huge 3 and then Chris Ro...I mean Kammron Taylor comes back and hits a 3 of his own

3 point UNC lead 1 min to go.*


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I can see getting it up to 6 team fouls, but letting them shoot foul shots with 50+ seconds on the clock? Stupid. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

....and Roy Williams postpones his annual chokejob for another week.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> ....and Roy Williams postpones his annual chokejob for another week.


:rofl:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I can see getting it up to 6 team fouls, but letting them shoot foul shots with 50+ seconds on the clock? Stupid. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


Yea what was that?

They used the two fouls to give, then I believe it was Taylor, fouled Felton and put him at the line.
I have no idea why you would do that intentionally, but it definitely looked like it was.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF Was that ****.. Fouling like they do.. Moronic.. Why couldnt you just get one stop, get the ball and have a chance to tie it to go in OT? STUPID!! Wether Wisconsin makes a three or misses the three they would have went down fighting instead they look like they didnt care at that stage of the game.. Wisconsin could have won.. Psh Oh well!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Or they could have gone for the quick 2 and then fouled. I mean, the possibilities are endless, but you don't let them win the game like that. Bo Ryan's a good coach, but it seems he sometimes is just not the best last 4 minutes of the game coach. He let me down against Illinois and if that was intentional, he let me down here. Oh well a great run for the seniors and the Badgers should be back in two years. Next year might be a little rough though.

Kammron Taylor's comming out party today? Or is that going to be next year?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

This game only gives further credence to the idea that Roy Williams is an awful big game coach. After the fiasco at the end of the first half, he actually makes a nice move and puts on the halfcourt trap, ending the 16-0 run. The Heels actually go on a run of their own, and then promptly pull out of the trap. For some god forsaken reason, it looked like Williams was actually telling Felton to SLOW THINGS DOWN over the final few minutes. Are you kidding me? They didn't press, didn't attempt to fast break, and continued to jack up worthless shots. UNC should be able to sleepwalk through this tourney, but I wouldnt' be surprised if they got sent packing by MSU and a real coach. 

For the record, Rashad McCants has to be one of the most overrated players ever. His lack of any sort of defensive effort single-handedly kept Wiscy in the game in the 2nd half, after his ballhogging let them back in in the first. What a joke.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> This game only gives further credence to the idea that Roy Williams is an awful big game coach. After the fiasco at the end of the first half, he actually makes a nice move and puts on the halfcourt trap, ending the 16-0 run. The Heels actually go on a run of their own, and then promptly pull out of the trap. For some god forsaken reason, it looked like Williams was actually telling Felton to SLOW THINGS DOWN over the final few minutes. Are you kidding me? They didn't press, didn't attempt to fast break, and continued to jack up worthless shots. UNC should be able to sleepwalk through this tourney, but I wouldnt' be surprised if they got sent packing by MSU and a real coach.
> 
> For the record, Rashad McCants has to be one of the most overrated players ever. His lack of any sort of defensive effort single-handedly kept Wiscy in the game in the 2nd half, after his ballhogging let them back in in the first. What a joke.


Im sorry refresh my memory. Are you talking the same Mccants that came up with some big plays at the end including that block(thats called defense) on that three point attempt and hit the three point basket(thats called clutch). to seal the game. And are you talking about the same Roy Williams who has been to the final four 3 out of last 4 yrs(that called good coaching). Also I'm not sure but are you talking about the same Tar Heels squad that just advanced to the final four(thats called a good team).

If so please shut up and actullay learn something about basketball.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Im The One said:


> Im sorry refresh my memory. Are you talking the same Mccants that came up with some big plays at the end including that block(thats called defense) on that three point attempt and hit the three point basket(thats called clutch). to seal the game.


I'm talking about the Rashad McCants whose ballhogging allowed Wisconsin back into the game in the first half, and whose absolutely horrific defense almost singlehandedly kept them in it in the 2nd. As for that block, the only reason Hanson took the shot in the first place is because McCants gave him a window. It was a nice recovery, but McCants's chin should have been about 3 inches away from Hanson's chest at that point. Lazy, lazy defense. Shameful, really...




> And are you talking about the same Roy Williams who has been to the final four 3 out of last 4 yrs(that called good coaching). Also I'm not sure but are you talking about the same Tar Heels squad that just advanced to the final four(thats called a good team).


How many championships has Roy won? In how many of those final fours did Roy have the most talented teams? 

Roy got outcoached today. I love the heels and want them to win, but yesterday's performance leaves me very pessimistic. And just because I rip your team for playing poorly (which they undeniably did), doesn't mean I don't know anything about basketball.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> In how many of those final fours did Roy have the most talented teams?


None. The only times I've felt Roy really choked were the 97 and 98 teams, who didn't even make the Final Four - they were clearly the best team in the country those years. His Final Four losses have all been to extremely good teams, and in almost every case more talented - especially in the *star* category that often defines those games.

1991 - lost in the championship game to the absolutely loaded Duke team
1993 - lost to UNC (the eventual champion) who was clearly the better team
2002 - lost to eventual champion Maryland, who was in back to back Final Fours and deep and experienced.
2003 - lost in the championship game to Syracuse, who had by far the best player on the floor, another future all-american and probably a more talented team again

None of Roy's Final Four teams have "choked" - I refuse to believe that.


----------

